# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Le Sigh...back from Orient Beach

## Karen

What a quick anniversary trip, but it was fun!  I have only visited islands after school is over in June, so April is a first and I am hooked.  We didn't notice more people, really, but the service was excellent everywhere we went.
Flights:  UsAir from RIC-CLT-SXM. Uneventful and mostly on time.  Luggage arrived with us!
Hotel:  Esmeralda on Orient Beach.  Nice to deal with the same staff for the last 3 years.  We were eating lunch at Coco Beach by 3pm.  They are "freshening up" the rooms, but have just started.  Work had not yet started on our "villa" but it was fine, clean and spacious.  The maid thanked us warmly for the "money that we left for her".
Transportation:  all taxis on this island for us, especially for a short trip.  I <3 a taxi!
Lunch:  Coco Beach, Marigot:  Le Bistro de la Mer, Kontiki (twice).  All were great and my hubby loves those after lunch rum shots.
Dinner:  L' Astrolabe (YUM), Il Netunno (yum. Didn't know Matteo would come around and demand that you sing with him...fun!!), Auberge Gourmand (always excellent and busy) and Peg Leg after some time at the Princess Casino roulette table (I am not impressed with the casino staff...they were quite rude and made comments about being up or losing so that I felt uncomfortable/questionable..I cashed out).
We spent an afternoon in Marigot and shopped by the water and we meant to go to Pinel but simply enjoyed strolling Orient Beach and Orient Village...even hit a local yard sale.
Crime/Safety:  I guess we have been lucky but we are very mindful of our surroundings while on the island. Never felt unsafe and pre-paid taxi drivers to ensure a safe pick up.  We have used 2 of the drivers previously, so I don't know if that helped with good, reliable service or not.
It was a nice trip and I do like the island for a brief visit, but I am really looking forward to St. Barts in June!!

----------


## Eve

You didnt miss anything at Pinel.  After 30 years going to sxm, we went in November.  I can see why first timers and cruise people would like it, but not people that have been to sxm and sbh often.
We are staying on Orient next October

----------

